# Amazon Flex Free Money



## Kristle (Jan 15, 2017)

i picked up a 4 hours block. and when it was time to go to the warehouse I checked my amazon flex app and I noticed they have removed the blocks from my schedule. and they already paid me for the blocks that I was yet to even start. I picked up a 4 hours block that was supposed to start at 2pm, But when I checked the app at 1pm they already removed the shift and paid me without working. This has been going on for 5 days and now I have $360 of free money from amazon without working. They even sent me a 4 hours blocks that was supposed to start from 12am to 4am? I was surprised because amazon don't work at that time but they later removed the shift and paid me without working. I have been working with amazon flex for 6 month. Am totally confused


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dont spend the money as of yet they might "reverse" it, I would wait a week or so than start the "Party"
The last app update (3.0.4798.0) brought lots of payment and bank related issues, do expect a "Update" in a day or so IMO


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

Take the money and run haha or else when they reset you gonna be SOL!!


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Kristle said:


> i picked up a 4 hours block. and when it was time to go to the warehouse I checked my amazon flex app and I noticed they have removed the blocks from my schedule. and they already paid me for the blocks that I was yet to even start. I picked up a 4 hours block that was supposed to start at 2pm, But when I checked the app at 1pm they already removed the shift and paid me without working. This has been going on for 5 days and now I have $360 of free money from amazon without working. They even sent me a 4 hours blocks that was supposed to start from 12am to 4am? I was surprised because amazon don't work at that time but they later removed the shift and paid me without working. I have been working with amazon flex for 6 month. Am totally confused


They accidentally scheduled them so when they fix it on their side it auto pays you. It happen to me once in Vegas. It's supposed to be rare but that's awesome you are getting them alot.


----------

